# Is There A Program That Will STOP Long Scripts from Running ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............I am looking for a program that will stop long scripts from running ! Since this is such a big pain in the rear why hasn't someone written a program to control these items from running on and on ? , fordy


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Are you using Mozilla or Internet Explorer or something else? Mozilla/Firefox has a wonderful program called noscript. I use it all the time. You can allow the scripts you want and not allow the ones you don't.
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

What kind of scripts? If you're talking about Javascript scripts on websites, there's a Firefox add-on called YesScript. You may have heard of NoScript; this works the other way around. If a script causes a problem, click the YesScript icon to block scripts for that site, reload the page, and problem solved.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Danaus29 said:


> Are you using Mozilla or Internet Explorer or something else? Mozilla/Firefox has a wonderful program called noscript. I use it all the time. You can allow the scripts you want and not allow the ones you don't.
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/


...........I'm using IE11(?) and Win 7 ! I have no idea what scripts are running but which edition of FF should I download ?


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

backwoodsman7 said:


> What kind of scripts? If you're talking about Javascript scripts on websites, there's a Firefox add-on called YesScript. You may have heard of NoScript; this works the other way around. If a script causes a problem, click the YesScript icon to block scripts for that site, reload the page, and problem solved.


.........Thanks , I'll try NO script first , and see how that works !


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

fordy said:


> I have no idea what scripts are running


But we ARE talking about scripts on websites, right? Or is the computer sluggish all the time no matter what you're doing? If the latter, it's most likely a malware problem.



> but which edition of FF should I download ?


I'd suggest Firefox ESR:
https://www.homesteadingtoday.com/threads/sorry-firefox-but.560503/#post-7836560
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/organizations/all/


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Ad Block may also help you out. I have used it for years.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I think that "long running script" while running IE is to get you to switch to Google Chrome.
I switched...no longer get those messages.....but have a heck of a time with You Tube...
This is an old lap top...so most likey all sorts of crap running....but so far keep plugging along.


----------



## dyrne (Feb 22, 2015)

The latest chrome 57 takes the approach of capping CPU usage for all background tabs to 1% of available CPU. I haven't tried it yet but I think it's a change that is long overdue.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I switched to Chrome six or so months ago when IE just wouldn't load pages quickly and I kept getting the long running script message. I didn't want to make the switch, but since I have there's been only a half dozen times that I encountered the long running script message.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Ho


Belfrybat said:


> I switched to Chrome six or so months ago when IE just wouldn't load pages quickly and I kept getting the long running script message. I didn't want to make the switch, but since I have there's been only a half dozen times that I encountered the long running script message.


.........How closely did the Chrome screen layout resemble Int. Exp ? Some posters on here have said they had trouble connecting with You tube after , they switched to Chrome !? Google owns YTube , that doesn't make sense to me . , thanks , fordy


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Firefox keeps bugging me to update to version 53.0.0 It's the latest version. I don't know if you can get the older versions.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Chromium is another option. A little less bloaty version of chrome


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I like NO-SCRIPT, there is a similar app in Chrome/Chromium, cant at moment remember what its called. But it requires a lot of patience since it blocks all scripts by default, you have to tell it which scripts you want to run. On sites with lot scripts this can be a royal PITA. You will find the yes-script just as annoying as you have to tell it which individual scripts to block.

So if you dont want the hassle, I suggest Ghostery. Now when you install Ghostery you are taken to its website. You have to say 'no thanks' three times, then tell them you will consider setting up an account later (as close to 'NO, I dont want an account' as it gets), then you chose what kinds of scripts you want to allow and which you dont. You can then if you so choose whitelist specific sites making them exempt.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Danaus29 said:


> Firefox keeps bugging me to update to version 53.0.0 It's the latest version. I don't know if you can get the older versions.


Unless you are on bare minimal metered bandwidth, I suggest allowing browsers to update. I'd rather my browser updated than my operating system. But if you search, you can find how to block updates and the nag popup, they just dont make it particularly easy. Oh by way Firefox and Chrome want to auto update, Chromium doesnt. If you want to update Chromium, you download and install a newer version.

And yes I believe you can get older versions of Firefox. Also you might look for Palemoon, its based on older Firefox only with security patches. Be aware Palemoon wont necessarily run Firefox addon extensions, since the extensions see Palemoon as an outdated Firefox.

There is also a browser called Kmeleon. Its also based on Mozilla rendering engine, but is much smaller. Some extensions/addons can be made to work with it, but not automatic.


----------

